# OCR 2 Composite



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I'm pretty stoked! I decided to pull the trigger and buy a 2006 OCR com. 2. The LBS did not have it in stock so it's being ordered. I hope it comes in before this Sat. 9/09. I have a century to do and the new bike will be much welcomed. Anyone riding the same bike? How you liking it? 
I mostly mountain bike but have got bitten by the road bug . Now I can enjoy the best of both worlds. The last Giant I have purchased was a 2003 NRS1. 
I have an older C'dale CAAD3 which beats the hell out of me. I hope the ORC will be more comfortable on the long rides.

Rubber side down :thumbsup: ,

Rob


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*My OCR C2*

I have a 2005 OCR C2 with around 1500 miles on it. So far it's been great, no problems. I'm still amazed by the ride quality and I came from riding a steel bike. About the only thing I wish it came with from Giant was a compact double. The triple is nice but the 53T, or is it a 52T ring, is a bit tall and I rarely use the small ring. It just seems that for me the compact double would be ideal. Other than that I love the bike. Good luck with yours.:thumbsup:


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

*OCR crank*

Yeah, I noticed the 06' has a 30/39/53 crank w/ a 12/27 cassette. Man a 30- 27 that's about mountain bike gearing for the granny gear. Should climb like a goat. 
I'll keep the crank for now unless I feel the need to change it.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Great Ride!!*

I am ringing a OCR Comp Limited (basically the same thing as the 2, with a couple of different parts) last August and have logged thousands of miles and 1 century and 1 double metric century. I can't say enough about the quality of the bike and ride. I am 41 with a iffy back, but the OCR lets me ride for hours in comfort, and do it hard at the same time. You will love it. Here is mine:


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh yea. I also owned an NRS1. I broke that frame and Giant sported me a choice of a new NRS or a VT1 (their polite way to suggest that I am either too fat or too rough on a cross country bike). I took the VT and still enjoy the heck out of mountain biking. I have to admit that the VT gets very little use since I picked up the OCR limited last year. I live in an urban area and I have to drive to the good mountain biking. I can hop on the road bike from home and ride forever! And I don't have to start the car, sit in traffic, or waste an hour driving (which I could be riding!).


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

The NRS is a great bike for what it is intended for. I installed a Cane Creek cloud nine on mine a couple of years ago. She doesn't see much use these days when I purchased a Yeti 575. What a fun bike!
Since I started road riding, I really like both. I don't like traffic though.

By the way, nice bike. Could you list the components?

Thanks


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

The NRS1 was very fast and light. Before I got my road bike, I would use it on big road rides (I did a tour of hope 50 miler on it, and hung with many of the roadies).

Here's the specs:

color OCR - Composite/Yellow; TCR - Composite/White 
frame fomulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design, 
fork fomulaOne Composite, 1 1/8" w/Alloy steerer 
shifters Shimano Ultegra STI, 10 speed 
front derailleur Shimano Ultegra OCR - Triple 
rear derailleur Shimano Ultegra OCR - Long cage 
brakes Tektro, OCR - 521 AG Long Reach 
brake levers Shimano Ultegra 
cassette Ultegra 10 speed, OCR - 12/25T; TCR - 12-26T 
chain Shimano Ultegra 10 
cranks TruVativ Elita OCR - Triple, 30/39/52T 
BB TruVative OCR - ISIS; TCR - Giga X Drive 
rims Xero - XSR-3 
hubs Xero XSR-3 
spokes Xero XSR-3 
tires Michelin Krylon Carbons, OCR - 700x25c 
handlebar 6061 Aluminum 
stem OCR - Easton EA50; TCR - 6061AL 
headset FSA Orbit ACB, 1 1/8" 
seatpost Giant Composite w/ micro adjust, 27.2 
saddle OCR - Selle Royal Viper; 
pedals Crank Bros Egg Beaters

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2005&model=11298
----------------------------
I put Egg Beaters on there becuase that is what I use on the mountain bike. I like the feel and I like having one pair of shoes which are very comfortable. My longest ride so far has been 127 miles with no problems.

I tried to upgrade the brakes (not becuase the Tektros are no good...frankly they work great and I ride a lot of steep downhills) becuase I wanted something a little cooler and I had some birthday bucks to spend... Anyway, I bought a Campy Chorus set of brakes and found out that the OCR has a long reach back brake...so no dice on the Campy. I am just going to keep the Tektros and use good pads in them.

The only thing that is not top notch is the wheel set. They are respectable, and they look great, but they are not the lightest thing out there. I would really like some Ksyrium SLs. (I put Crossmax SL's on my NRS, and they were the killer upgrade)

The Michelin Dynamic tires that came with the bike did not work well for me. I ride in the Washington DC area where there is a lot of thorns, potholes, and debris on the roads and trails. I ended up flatting regularly for one reason or another. The Krylon Carbons from Michelin have been terrific. I have had them for 9 months now, put at least a couple thousand miles on them, and have not flatted the back tire once. I have flatted the front tire only once and that was after hitting a very large pothole (listening to the IPOD and not paying enough attention  I got one of those snakebite punctures that I think would have been unavoidable with any tire. They roll fast and easy but they are a little heavy. I am happy to trade the weight for the hastle of changing tires.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

*My OCRc3*

I have an 05 OCRc3 that I bought this last March for $1400. This is my first real road bike and so far so good. I just broke the 800 mile mark on it Sunday with a 60 mile ride in Vermont. This is my first carbon and I'll never look back. The roads here in NH are horrible and this bike smooths them out. The OCRc3 has a 105 group and I've had a little problem with the rear jumping out of gear and always needing adjusting on the fly. I also flipped the stem so I can get a little lower. Over all this is a fantastic bike for the $. If you have yours by now, enjoy! Mine's made a roadie out of this mountain biker.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Well I purchased the ORC2 and so far, I love it! I did a 104 mile century last Sat. and all is good. I had dragonass towards the end of the ride, but I made it. I have a another century Oct. 7th.. CAN"T WAIT!


----------



## plunka5 (Aug 26, 2006)

In the shop where I work we have an 05 OCR Ltd. as the "test mule". Many people have put tons of hard miles on the bike. I label it as a "test mule" because we have altered the stock spec. somewhat. First thing to go were the heavy wheelset...in favor of Alex lite wheelset nearly 1lb. lighter!!!! Tires were next, Michelins were slapped on in matching black/yellow trim the carbon tire. Brakes were changed out in favor of Ultegra long-reach, not labelled as such but they are 600 level....significant difference!!! Also added Look pedals, double-wrapped the bars, added a Cateye micro-wireless computer. This is a fun bike to ride!!! Wish Giant would make a M/L in the OCR series though!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

tikitorchfriday said:


> Well I purchased the ORC2 and so far, I love it! I did a 104 mile century last Sat. and all is good. I had dragonass towards the end of the ride, but I made it. I have a another century Oct. 7th.. CAN"T WAIT!


Purchased an '05 OCRc2 in January of this year. I have over 3000 miles on it. Stock except for brake change (Shimano long reach) and Koobi saddle. IMHO, you cannot spend less money and get anywhere near the quality of this bike. I ride with guys who dropped over 3 g's for their steeds and they still wish they had purchased mine.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

*Sweeeet!*

So many replies positive replies for the bike...Cool!
I have 300 miles on this bike so far and I love it. Very smooth and comfortable. I would have never guessed that my Mt. bike would have sat so long without use. My Yeti is now very jealous  . Anyway, this bike is such an improvement over my Cannondale. I can ride a lot longer with the OCR with less fatigue The only problem I'm having at the moment is when I shift from the large ring to the middle, it tends to go on the granny gear instead. I just skips right on past the middle. This doesn't happen all the time, but at a time when your in a pack and want to be smooth as possible.(always at the worst times):mad2: The bike shifts well on the stand with no problems. What do you think?


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

Since the bike is new and new cables tend to strech, I would reccomend tightening them up. Do the back too.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Spongedog said:


> Since the bike is new and new cables tend to strech, I would reccomend tightening them up. Do the back too.


Yep!, I did all that and everything seems to be good at this time.
Thanks,

Rob


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> Purchased an '05 OCRc2 in January of this year. I have over 3000 miles on it. Stock except for brake change (Shimano long reach) and Koobi saddle. IMHO, you cannot spend less money and get anywhere near the quality of this bike. I ride with guys who dropped over 3 g's for their steeds and they still wish they had purchased mine.


I agree... Now that I've logged some miles on her, you are right.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

! Mine's made a roadie out of this mountain biker.[/QUOTE]
Thanks!!!


----------



## mayodoc (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in the market to buy a bike for recreational riding and I'm trying to decide if it's worth the extra money to upgrade to the OCR C1. Can you folks with the OCR C2 give me your opinions?

Also, I'm 5' 9", would the medium or large frame be right for me?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

You should try both, but I have a feeling a medium would fit best. also, if you can find an OCR limited like mine, it has a great blend of components for the money.


----------



## mayodoc (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I've tried out both as you suggested and I'm going with the medium. I decided to go with the OCR C1. The shop offered an upgrade from the Mavik Kysirium Elte wheels to Shimano Dura Ace for $100 and I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

now that upgrade is a great deal!


----------

